# كلاسيك كار لتلميع السيارات - ابداع التقنية الالمانية



## كلاسيك كار (27 يناير 2015)

كلاسيك كار لتلميع السيارات
يقدم مركز كلاسيك كار لتلميع السيارات لعملائها الكرام مجموعة متميزة من التقنيات و الإبداعات المبتكرة للعناية بسياراتهم على أيادي فنيين يعشقون هذا الفن و يمارسونها بمهارة و إتقان و باستخدام مواد خاصة تم إنتاجها خصيصاً ل كلاسيك كار لتعبر عن شغفها
1 خدماتنا- إزالة الخدوش على بدي السيارة سواء الخفيفة او العميقة تصحيح الألوان إزالة التشهيبات و البقع على سطح السيارة و مقدمة السيارة إزالة الخدوش على الجنوط و التشهيبات إزالة التشهيبات على زجاج السيارة ..... الخ.
2- تلميع خارجي احترافي عالي الدقة ، و بإمكانك طلب تجربة قبل تلميع سياراتك للمقارنة و تجربة منتجاتنا الألمانية وهي تستخدم بشركات " بي ام دبيلو " و " مارسيدس " و المصانع الأوروبية . زوروا موقعنا للمزيد من الاطلاع
http://www.classicccar.net/car.html
قناتنا على اليوتيوب – البث المباشر
https://www.youtube.com/user/nngenten/videos

الدمام – حي الأثير طريق الظهران الجبيل – بالقرب من برج التلفزيون - خلف قهوة الدوانية
0557755818​


----------



## بدر عساكرة (24 أغسطس 2015)

*رد: كلاسيك كار لتلميع السيارات - ابداع التقنية الالمانية*

سأتصل بك اخي الكريم


----------

